# Beaches in south Cyprus?



## Pilke (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm looking for a city in south Cyprus that got a great beach nearby. As I understand Coral bay is more than 10 kilometers away from Paphos. I want a beach that is very close to a city, any city in south Cyprus. :juggle:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Pilke said:


> I'm looking for a city in south Cyprus that got a great beach nearby. As I understand Coral bay is more than 10 kilometers away from Paphos. I want a beach that is very close to a city, any city in south Cyprus. :juggle:


There are beaches in Paphos. There is a muncipal beach along the front in the tourist area and plenty of other strips of beach in front of the hotels along the main strip.
Some of the beaches are pebbly but there are aslo sandy ones.


Limassol has beaches if you go a a little out of the main city towards Larnaca.

The East Coast has plenty of nice sandy beaches if you want to be in very very touristy areas.

As for being close to a city or town it depends why you want to be close as many of the places where there are nice beaches, such as coral bay have plenty of facilities nearby.


----------



## Pilke (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm going to move to Cyprus and have a nice beach close to my apartment is a absolutely must! 

The beach needs to have sand, not stones.

So there is really good sand beaches near the city of Paphos?
I tried to find good information on Google but I didn't have much of a success.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Pilke said:


> I'm going to move to Cyprus and have a nice beach close to my apartment is a absolutely must!
> 
> The beach needs to have sand, not stones.
> 
> ...


The muncipal beach is sandy. Also there is a sandy beach along the Tombs of the kings road. Lots of apartments in that area.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If you want the best sandiest beaches to be honest you need to look at the East Coast although Idon't know how close to the larger towns the good beaches are over there. The only ones I have been to are in the holiday resorts which tend to be very quiet in the winter as a lot of businesses close down for 4 months.

I don't know why it is so important to you to have sandy beaches but if that is the main critieria for where you live then you need to come over and look for yourself at the different areas.


----------



## Su Dawes (Jun 19, 2008)

Veronica said:


> There are beaches in Paphos. There is a muncipal beach along the front in the tourist area and plenty of other strips of beach in front of the hotels along the main strip.
> Some of the beaches are pebbly but there are aslo sandy ones.
> 
> 
> ...



Are any of the beaches dog friendly?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Su Dawes said:


> Are any of the beaches dog friendly?


Dogs are forbidden on most Cyprus beaches.
You can walk dogs along the cliff edge etc and just off the beaches but not on the beach itself.


----------



## Su Dawes (Jun 19, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Dogs are forbidden on most Cyprus beaches.
> You can walk dogs along the cliff edge etc and just off the beaches but not on the beach itself.



Hi Veronica

Thanks for that. You say most. Any at all ok? We have some here in the UK that they are allowed on. Are there signs up to indicate?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Su Dawes said:


> Hi Veronica
> 
> Thanks for that. You say most. Any at all ok? We have some here in the UK that they are allowed on. Are there signs up to indicate?


I believe there are some beaches where dogs are allowed but I don't know of any in particular.
I have never seen a sign on any beaches.
Perhaps some dogs owners will turn up eventually and tell you which ones are dog friendly.


----------



## cinderfella (Jan 4, 2013)

Visited Coral Bay with a few other couples yesterday. We looked at each other in astonishment.
How anyone can call it a beach is beyond me. Looks a bit like the side of the Thames estuary to be honest.
Anyway, I am sure some beaches will be found eventually, probably in the east as everyone says. At the present mo it's an I spy with my little eye job, with nothing qualifying as a beach.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Most of the decent 'postcard' sandy beaches are in the occupied north of the island and most of them are remote in less built up areas. There are a few sandy beaches in the south but most of these are in busy 'tourist' areas that are pretty much dead in the winter. There are no big cities in Cyprus (by which I mean the entire population would fit into a typical continental European connurbation)- probably the nearest fitting the OP requirements would be Limassol - there are new Marina style developments here that might fit the bill, but they're unlikely to be situated on a sandy beach. There is no substitute for exploring to find what best fits your ideal situation.


----------

